# Virtuel pc?



## Morgoth (Nov 3, 2007)

can anny one tell me how virtuel pc works with windows 98 on windows xp?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't explain it, but what you're looking at is running something like VM Ware.  Here's their link:

http://www.vmware.com/

They can explain it better and you can download some free software there to try it out.  We are using it at school right now, and it causes some issues, but our security teacher (who is the security guy for a large local bank branch) swears by VMs.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 3, 2007)

ok thx i own a copy of windows 98 + cdkey 
i have seen some guys on youtube using virtuel pc WIndows 3.11 workgroups so i want to do the same thing with windows 98


----------



## francis511 (Nov 3, 2007)

Is this what you mean ?

http://www.filehippo.com/download_virtual_pc/


----------



## Ripper3 (Nov 3, 2007)

I had problems installing it with Virtual PC 2004, different troubles with VM Ware, but it worked like magic on my Mac :? Installed quickly, runs like a charm, on MS's Virtual PC 7 I think it is, and this being on a 6 year old iBook Clamshell, running Mac OS X Panther, which really bogs it down.
I still can't find a fix for installing Win3.1/95/98 on Windows based virtual PC software. It's the strangest thing, working fine on another architecture completely, but not on native stuff, heheh.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 3, 2007)

francis511 said:


> Is this what you mean ?
> 
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_virtual_pc/



thx that's what i need and it works i need to change 2 things in that programm what i cant find  is to change videocard to a more powerfull one right now it says its using an 8mb vram but i want it to 32mb vram and a bether virtual soundcard
so i can play earth2140 on maxium


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 5, 2007)

bump nvm that videocard but can anny one tell me how i can change the emulated soundcard in virtual pc ? to one of these Soundblaster pro 16 / 32 / 64
 gravis ultrasound compatible soundcard cus i dont get anny sound in earth 2140


----------



## von kain (Nov 5, 2007)

virtual pc 2007 is free now microsoft will let downloading at  http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...02-3199-48A3-AFA2-2DC0B40A73B6&displaylang=en


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 5, 2007)

In VMware you'd have to edit the vmx files, google on how to modify them. You can change vram to 128MB I recall and enable D3D (don't expect miracles here). I know there is 1 other soundcard you can emulate, not sure which though.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 5, 2007)

i am using virtual pc 2007  but i need the right soundcard emulated


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.google.nl/search?hl=nl&q=virtual+pc+change+soundcard&btnG=Google+zoeken&meta=
Google is your friend, 3rd hit seems to answer your question.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 5, 2007)

thats 2004?


----------

